# Your Dream Concert



## Habib

Make up a program that you would like to hear in the concert hall (or on radio). It must include a short (under 20 minutes) introductory piece, a concerto (or something for a soloist with orchestra) and a big symphonic work (this can be a suite or ballet suite over half an hour in length). It would help if it had a theme, but it doesn't have to. It just needs to be cohesive, like something a concert programmer would do. It can also be a program of a concert that you have attended or heard. Here are some of mine:

*Hungarian concert*

Kodaly - Dances of Marosszek
Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra

*Berlioz concert*

Le Corsaire Overture
Les Nuits de Ete (Mezzo Soprano & Orch.)
Symphonie Fantastique

*American Concert*

Gershwin - Cuban Overture
Bernstein - Serenade after Plato's Symposium (Violin & Orch.)
Copland - Billy the Kid Ballet Suite (the half hour version not the shorter 20 minute one)

*Russian concert*

Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges Suite
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10

*Stravinsky concert*

Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Violin Concerto
The Rite of Spring
(This is the conent of a Naxos disc I own, so I have used that program here)

The possibilities are endless! What is your dream concert?


----------



## Weston

I guess I can be the first to jump in here with a rather obvious one:

*All Beethoven Night*
Egmont Overture
The Violin Concerto, op. 61a (arranged for piano and orchestra)
The 9th. (After which I would be exhausted.)

and one a little less obvious:

*Ladies Night*
Conni Ellisor - Conversations in Silence (yes, I keep advocating this piece)
Clara Schumann - Piano Concerto in Am
Wendy Carlos - Digital Moonscapes (for orchestra)

Now, neither of these would necessarily be my dream concert. That would entail going outside the strict guidelines that were set up. But they are pretty close. If only I could have fit in the Vaughan-Williams Tallis Fantasia somewhere . . . I know - that would be the encore!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Great thread! I have a few I’d like to share with you. Some don’t stick to the format but a fair few do. Some are also rather lengthy; however my ultimate dream concert may be many weeks long!

Early Romantic German Night:
Weber’s Der Freischutz Overture
Schumann’s Piano Concerto
(interval)
Beethoven 5

Brahms Night:
Symphony No.3
Piano Concerto No.2
(interval)
German Requiem

Schoenberg Night:
5 Orchestral Works
Transfigured Night 
Piano Concerto
(interval)
Gurrelieder

Tchaikovsky Night:
Swan Lake Suite
Violin concerto
(interval)
Symphony No.5

Rachmaninov Night:
Vespers
Piano Concerto No.3
(interval)
Symphony No.2

Shozzy Night:
Jazz Suites
Piano Concerto No.2
(interval)
Symphony No.5

Elgar Night:
Cello Concerto
Cockney Overture
Violin Concerto
(interval)
Symphony No.2
Pomp n Circumstance Marches

Vaughhan Williams Night:
Symphony No.4
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Lark Ascending
(interval)
Symphony No.5
Symphony No.6

Mahler Night:
Symphony No.6
(interval)
Symphony No.5
Song of the Earth

Classical Night:
Beethoven’s Violin Romance No.2
Mozart’s Piano Concerto No.20
(interval)
Schubert’s Symphony No.5

Sibelius Night:
Karallia Suite
Violin concerto
Symphony No.2
(interval)
Valse Tristo
Symphony No.5
Finlandia

Piano Recital:
Bach’s Prelude and Fugue in Ab major (Book 1)
Beethoven’s Sonata No.8
Brahms’ Sonata No.1
(interval)
Berg’s Sonata No.1
Messiaen’s Catalogue d'Oiseaux, Book 1
Liszt’s Piano Sonata

Violin Recital:
Franck’s Sonata
Rachmaninov’s Vocalise
(interval)
Brahms’s Sonata No.3

Cello Recital:
Bach’s First Suite
Shubert’s Arpeggione Sonata
(interval)
Rachmaninov’s Sonata

Brahms’ Marathon Night:
Symphony No.1
Symphony No.2
(interval)
Symphony No.3
Symphony No.4

Mozart Night:
Ave Verum Corpus
Clarinet Conterto
(interval)
Requiem Mass


----------



## World Violist

Edward Elgar said:


> Great thread! I have a few I'd like to share with you. Some don't stick to the format but a fair few do. Some are also rather lengthy; however my ultimate dream concert may be many weeks long!
> 
> Early Romantic German Night:
> Weber's Der Freischutz Overture
> Schumann's Piano Concerto
> (interval)
> Beethoven 5
> 
> Brahms Night:
> Symphony No.3
> Piano Concerto No.2
> (interval)
> German Requiem
> 
> Schoenberg Night:
> 5 Orchestral Works
> Transfigured Night
> Piano Concerto
> (interval)
> Gurrelieder
> 
> Tchaikovsky Night:
> Swan Lake Suite
> Violin concerto
> (interval)
> Symphony No.5
> 
> Rachmaninov Night:
> Vespers
> Piano Concerto No.3
> (interval)
> Symphony No.2
> 
> Shozzy Night:
> Jazz Suites
> Piano Concerto No.2
> (interval)
> Symphony No.5
> 
> Elgar Night:
> Cello Concerto
> Cockney Overture
> Violin Concerto
> (interval)
> Symphony No.2
> Pomp n Circumstance Marches
> 
> Vaughhan Williams Night:
> Symphony No.4
> Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
> Lark Ascending
> (interval)
> Symphony No.5
> Symphony No.6
> 
> Mahler Night:
> Symphony No.6
> (interval)
> Symphony No.5
> Song of the Earth
> 
> Classical Night:
> Beethoven's Violin Romance No.2
> Mozart's Piano Concerto No.20
> (interval)
> Schubert's Symphony No.5
> 
> Sibelius Night:
> Karallia Suite
> Violin concerto
> Symphony No.2
> (interval)
> Valse Tristo
> Symphony No.5
> Finlandia
> 
> Piano Recital:
> Bach's Prelude and Fugue in Ab major (Book 1)
> Beethoven's Sonata No.8
> Brahms' Sonata No.1
> (interval)
> Berg's Sonata No.1
> Messiaen's Catalogue d'Oiseaux, Book 1
> Liszt's Piano Sonata
> 
> Violin Recital:
> Franck's Sonata
> Rachmaninov's Vocalise
> (interval)
> Brahms's Sonata No.3
> 
> Cello Recital:
> Bach's First Suite
> Shubert's Arpeggione Sonata
> (interval)
> Rachmaninov's Sonata
> 
> Brahms' Marathon Night:
> Symphony No.1
> Symphony No.2
> (interval)
> Symphony No.3
> Symphony No.4
> 
> Mozart Night:
> Ave Verum Corpus
> Clarinet Conterto
> (interval)
> Requiem Mass


What on earth... These are some rather... um... shall we call them "extended" concerts... I mean, what, 3-4 hours per program on some of them??? Goodness.

Anyway:

*Sibelius*
Pohjola's Daughter
Violin Concerto
Sixth Symphony

That's all I can come up with for now...


----------



## JTech82

My dream concert. This is tough, but here I go:

1. Barber - School For Scandal Overture
2. Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
3. Rachmaninov - Symphony No. 2

I don't know really there's just so much I would love to hear that I haven't heard.


----------



## Weston

Edward Elgar said:


> Shozzy Night:
> Jazz Suites
> Piano Concerto No.2
> (interval)
> Symphony No.5


A lot of folks seem to appreciate the Jazz Suites more than I do. I don't quite get them. This would however be a dream concert for me if it included the Cello Concerto No. 1.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Something new that is new to me - not **** though.
Something old that is new to me.
Something I enjoy.


----------



## confuoco

*Sentimental night*
Dvořák: Serenade in E major
Grieg: Piano concerto
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

*Drama night:*
Verdi: The Force of Destiny Overture
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5

*Erotic night:*
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde Overture
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Messian: Turangalila-Symphonie

*Easy night*
Mozart: Marriage of Figaro Overture
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5
Prokofiev: Classical Symphony


----------



## Yagan Kiely

> A lot of folks seem to appreciate the Jazz Suites more than I do. I don't quite get them. This would however be a dream concert for me if it included the Cello Concerto No. 1.


Possibly because the limit of their 'jazziness' is having Saxophones?


----------



## PostMinimalist

dream concert:
No.1
Playing 1st bass in St Matthew Passion with Helmut Rieling and the Bach Academie!

So... it's just a dream - Oh no it wasn't! - 2004 in the Athens concert Hall!

No.2

Playing in a Cycle of all the Beethoven piano concertos with Radu Lupu soloist conducted by Sir Neville Marrinier.

Once again, not just a dream!

No.3

Playing Schostakovitch Cello concerto with Rostropovich soloist on his 70th birthday concert in Madrid!
With Schosty 10 and Mozart Clarinet concerto with Andrew Marriner in the same gig!

yes! That too is true!

No.4

Playing Verklerte Nacht, Strauss' Don Jaun and Liszt's Burlesque with the BBC while still at college!

For one more time, the thread is about dreams not reality!

No.5 

Playing principlal bass in the Berlin Phil doing Bruckner 4, Mahler 8, and Rachmaninov 3rd piano Concerto with Emile Gillels in the Musikverein in Vienna in 1969.

O.K. Now THAT is a dream concert!

FC


----------



## JTech82

I've stumbled upon yet another concert I would like to hear:

1. Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture
2. Barber - Violin Concerto
3. Nielsen - Symphony No. 2 "The Four Temperaments"

Now, this would be a great show, for me anyway.


----------



## David C Coleman

Beethoven - Overture Leanore No. 3
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Int.
Bruckner - Symphony No. 4



Mendelssohn - Overture, Midsummer Nights Dream
Beethoven - Piano Con No. 3
Int.
Berlioz - Sympnonie Fantastique.



Liszt - Symphonic Poem, Les Preludes
Rachmaninov - Paganini Variations
Int.
Shozzie - Symphony No. 5


Brahms - Tragic Overture
Brahms - Piano Con. No. 1
Int.
Brahms - Symphony No. 4


Wagner - Liebestotd from Tristan and Isolde
Int.
Mahler - Symphony No. 5


Mozart - Overture, Don Giovanni
Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
Int.
Mozart - Symphony No. 41 (Jupiter)


That'll do for now...I'm sure I have some more in the pipeline...


----------



## World Violist

Britten: Four Sea Interludes
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations

maybe?


----------



## Edward Elgar

David C Coleman said:


> Brahms - Tragic Overture
> Brahms - Piano Con. No. 1
> Int.
> Brahms - Symphony No. 4


Me like! I'll come with you to that one!


----------



## JTech82

The reason I keep choosing Nielsen in my dream concert is because I have never heard a Nielsen composition preformed live. It would be quite a thrill for me.


----------



## JTech82

Another dream concert:

1. Sibelius - Night Ride And Sunrise
2. Grieg - Piano Concerto
3. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique


----------



## JTech82

Yet another:

1. Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
2. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto
3. Stravinsky - Firebird Suite


----------



## David C Coleman

I once went to a proms concert in London, I think in 2001.
The programme was Chopin Piano Concerto No1 and Bruckners 8th!.
What we didn't know that as an encore, the pianist played two solo Chopin pieces (I think it was two of his Ettudes).
The first half of the concert stretched over the hour mark. Well you can guess how long B's 8th is! That occupied pt 2 of the concert.
Because it was the proms, I got a cheap ticket, so I had to stand for 3 hours!!...Goodness it was a mircacle I didn't go to hopspital suffering from fatigue...


----------



## Edward Elgar

I've just come back from a concert in Manchester. The program was as follows:

Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Ravel - Piano Concerto
Interval
Ravel - Piano Concerto for LH
Gershwin - Piano Concerto

I found the program thrilling yet comfortably concise. There should be more back-to-back concerto concerts to celebrate a particular instrument. What do y'all think?


----------



## PostMinimalist

As I said, one of my Dream Concerts was Radu Lupu playing Beethoven 5th concerto with Sir Neville Marriner conducting. This was part of a three concert cycle in which Radu played all 5 concertos. In the 3rd concert we played Leonora No. 3, the 5th concerto and then the 7th symphony to complete the program.
Those were all dream concerts! 
FC


----------



## Edward Elgar

Here's another I'd just love to hear:

Schoenberg - 5 Orchestral Pieces
Brahms - Piano Concerto No.2
Interval
Mahler - 6th Symphony

It's a long recital but it's doable at least!


----------



## JTech82

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"


----------



## Lisztfreak

JTech82 said:


> 2. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto


Which one?


----------



## Lisztfreak

Let's say:

Beethoven - 'Coriolan' Overture 
Poulenc - Concerto for Organ, Strings and Timpani
***
Sibelius - Symphony No.4

A rather dark repertoir, I admit.


----------



## JTech82

Lisztfreak said:


> Which one?


Cello Concerto No. 1.


----------



## World Violist

Lisztfreak said:


> A rather dark repertoir, I admit.


...

Sibelius: Tapiola
Elgar: Cello Concerto
***
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13

How's that for dark repertoire?


----------



## Lisztfreak

World Violist said:


> ...
> 
> Sibelius: Tapiola
> Elgar: Cello Concerto
> ***
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13
> 
> How's that for dark repertoire?


Man, that's freezing...


----------



## Rondo

Nielsen: Rhapsodic Overture ("Journey to the Faroe Islands")-- perfect opener!
Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl von Weber

A huge undertaking, but a wonderful concert!


----------



## Lisztfreak

An ideal British concert.

Elgar: Cockaigne
Walton: Viola Concerto
***
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.5


----------



## andruini

well if you wanted me to wet myself with rapture in two seconds i'd say:

Barber's Adagio for Strings
Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms
Fauré's Requiem


----------



## jamzky

Sibelius: Tapiola 
Ravel: Piano Concerto for Left-Hand
Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Bit of a long concert !!


----------



## Misakichi_mx

Well I'd have to say:

Weber- Oberon Overture
Sibelius- Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn- Symphony no. 4 

Ok, maybe not very cohesive but I'd really love to go to that concert...


----------



## maestro267

*An Evening, in B minor*

*Mendelssohn*: The Hebrides, overture in B minor (10')
*Elgar*: Violin Concerto in B minor (50')
_interval_
*Tchaikovsky*: Manfred Symphony (55')

OR:

*Beethoven*
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor (28') (for solo piano)
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor (33') (for piano and orchestra)
_interval_
Symphony No. 5 in C minor (32') (for orchestra alone)

See the connection?


----------



## PartisanRanger

Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Ravel - Piano Concerto in G
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring

Boy, what a fun concert that would be.


----------



## handlebar

The complete Mahler cycle of Symphonies and Lieder combined with Rachmaninov's complete works.


----------



## andruini

handlebar said:


> The complete Mahler cycle of Symphonies and Lieder combined with Rachmaninov's complete works.


Mahlerstock '09!!
Count me out, though..


----------



## nickgray

Right now it would probably be:

A.
Shostakovich
-------------
Symphony No.4 In C Minor, Op.43
Symphony No.5 In D Minor, Op.47
Symphony No.6 In B Minor, Op.54
String Quartet No.8 In C Minor, Op.110
Symphony No.7 In C Major, Op.60 (Leningrad)
String Quartet No.9 In E-Flat Major, Op.117
Symphony No.8 In C Minor, Op.65
String Quartet No.10 In A-Flat Major, Op.118
Symphony No.10 In E Minor, Op.93

B.
Beethoven
----------
Symphonies, all of them, in numerical order

and C.
Richard Wagner
---------------
Der Ring des Nibelungen, complete cycle


----------



## maestro267

nickgray said:


> Right now it would probably be:
> 
> A.
> Shostakovich
> -------------
> Symphony No.4 In C Minor, Op.43
> Symphony No.5 In D Minor, Op.47
> Symphony No.6 In B Minor, Op.54
> String Quartet No.8 In C Minor, Op.110
> Symphony No.7 In C Major, Op.60 (Leningrad)
> String Quartet No.9 In E-Flat Major, Op.117
> Symphony No.8 In C Minor, Op.65
> String Quartet No.10 In A-Flat Major, Op.118
> Symphony No.10 In E Minor, Op.93
> 
> B.
> Beethoven
> ----------
> Symphonies, all of them, in numerical order
> 
> and C.
> Richard Wagner
> ---------------
> Der Ring des Nibelungen, complete cycle


In one concert? Remind me to take a packed breakfast! And lunch!


----------



## bassClef

Just 1 of 100s I could come up with:

Herold - Zampa Overture
Sibelius - Pohjola's Daughter
Holst - The Perfect Fool
(interval)
Balakirev - 1st Symphony
Stravinsky - The Firebird 
(encore!)


----------



## nickgray

maestro267 said:


> In one concert? Remind me to take a packed breakfast! And lunch!


Nah, of course not  Probably something like that:

Shostakovich
-------------
Day 1:
Symph. No.4-5
_Intermission_
Symph. No.6, SQ No.8
Day 2:
Symph. No.7, SQ No.9, Symph. No.8
_Intermission_
SQ No.10, Symph. No.10

Beethoven
----------
Day 1:
Symph. No.1,2,3
_Intermission_
Symph. No.4-5
Day 2:
Symph. No.6,7,8
_Intermission_
Symph. No.9

Richard Wagner
---------------
Day 1:
Das Rhiengold
Day 2:
Die Walkure
Day 3:
Siegfried
Day 4:
Gotterdammerung
_*no intermissions, as Wagner intended*_


----------



## pokemonman

*"The Epitome of Classical Passion"*
1. Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony
2. Dvorak's Ninth Symphony
3. Schubert's Ninth Symphony

*"Mellow Piano"*
1. Debussy's Suite Bergamasque
2. Beethoven's Piano Sonatas Nos. 12, 14, 23

*"Baroque Favorites (some well known, some not so much)"*
1. Vivaldi's "Four Seasons" Violin Concertos
2. Telemann's Suite for 3 Oboes, Bassoon, Strings, and Continuo in D Minor, TWV 55:d3
3. Corelli's Concerti Grossi, Op. 6

*"Favorites of Bach"*
1. Concerto for Two Harpsichords, Strings, and Continuo in C Minor, BWV 1060 OR Concerto for Oboe, Violin, Strings, and Continuo in D Minor, BWV 1060R
2. Concerto No. 1 for Violin, Strings, and Continuo in A Minor, BWV 1041
3. Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B Minor, BWV 1067
4. Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D Major, BWV 1068
5. Concerto No. 3 for Solo Keyboard in D Minor, BWV 974
6. Toccata and Fugue for Organ in D Minor, BWV 538
7. Toccata and Fugue for Organ in D Minor, BWV 565


----------



## Mrs Amys Music

For me, the perfect concert would just be this composition by itself:

Bruch's Scottish Fantasy


----------



## maestro267

Just one work, but it's an epic:

*Bolcom*: Songs of Innocence and of Experience (138', with one interval)


----------



## maestro267

I did this 'programme' the other day, with recordings:

*A Musical Journey Around Europe*

*Foerster*: Festive Overture (9') _Czech Republic_
*Mendelssohn*: Hebrides Overture (9') _Germany_
*Debussy*: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune (9') _France_

_(interval)_

*Vaughan Williams*: Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis (15') _Britain_
*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Russian Easter Festival Overture (15') _Russia_

NOTES:

If I'd had more time (I had to go out), I'd have included a Scandinavian piece (probably Sibelius). Also, cos I live in Britain, I'd have done the pieces in a different order:

RVW/Debussy/Mendelssohn/Foerster/Rimsky-Korsakov

I'm also aware that the Hebrides Overture was inspired by Scotland, but Mendelssohn was born in Germany, so that's why I put him as a German.


----------



## Lukecash12

That's an easy one: Sofronitsky at the keyboard.


----------



## World Violist

Xenakis: Metastasis
Penderecki: Viola Concerto
-interval-
Riley: In C

or

Tuur: The Path and the Traces
Berg: Violin Concerto
-interval-
Mahler: Symphony No. 6


----------



## Sid James

*Twentieth Century choral masterworks:*

Penderecki: Canticles of Solomon
Ligeti: Requiem
-interval-
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass

*Eastern European modernists:*

Janacek: Taras Bulba
Bartok: Any of his 3 Piano Concertos
-interval-
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 "Song of the Night"

*C20th Latin American Concertos:*

Villa-Lobos: Fantasia for soprano saxophone & orchestra
Ginastera: Piano Concerto No.1
-interval-
Villa-Lobos: Concerto for guitar & small orchestra
Camargo Guarneri: Piano Concerto No. 1

*Milhaud Concert:*

Scaramouche for saxophone & orchestra
Le Creation du Monde
-interval-
Le Carnival d'Aix (fantasy for piano & orchestra)
Saudades do Brasil (would probably be excerpts, but would be great to hear the whole thing)
Suite Provencale (or substitute Suite Francaise)
*
In Memoriam:*

Janacek: Piano Sonata '1 October 1905'
Hartmann: Piano Sonata '27 April 1945'
-interval-
Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony (String Quartet No. 8) arr. Rudolf Barshai
R. Strauss: Metamorphosen
(This is an odd combination of a piano recital and chamber orchestra concert, probably would never happen, but the theme of the works is all similar, so why not imgaine?)


----------



## andruini

I'd love to see:

Adams: Lollapalooza
Milhaud: Concerto for Marimba, Vibraphone and Orchestra
-interval-
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphony


----------



## Sid James

Yeah, andruini, seeing Messiaen's Turangalila would be awesome, even on it's own!

Some more suggestions:

*Gounod night:*
Petite Symphonie for wind instruments
Ballet music from "Faust"
-interval-
Solemn Mass for St. Cecilia

*Hovhaness night (1):*

Prelude & quadruple fugue
Cello Concerto
-interval-
Symphony No. 22 'City of Light'

*Hovhaness night (2):*

Fanfare for the new Atlantis
Guitar Concerto No. 2
-interval-
Symphony No. 50 'Mount St. Helens'

*Polish masterworks:*

Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto
-interval-
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'


----------



## Air

Andre said:


> *Polish masterworks:*
> 
> Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima
> Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto
> -interval-
> Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'


That's an absolutely draining line up.


----------



## Sid James

Air said:


> That's an absolutely draining line up.


Yeah, not much light in the Penderecki or Lutoslawski, they are very intense. But at least the Gorecki is somewhat less so, despite it's theme, and may offer some opportunity for contemplation (less visceral shock than the other two!)...


----------



## Sid James

*Tcherepnin* - String Quartet
*Lees* - String Quartet No. 5
-interval-
*Carter* - String Quartet No. 1


----------



## World Violist

Debussy: Sonata for flute, viola, and harp
Takemitsu: Whatchamacallit for flute, viola, and harp

 they were meant to be on the same program anyway.


----------



## kmisho

Andre said:


> Yeah, not much light in the Penderecki or Lutoslawski, they are very intense. But at least the Gorecki is somewhat less so, despite it's theme, and may offer some opportunity for contemplation (less visceral shock than the other two!)...


I would absolutely go to that concert.

_____________

If I can take the premise of the thread to mean pieces I'd love to see live sometime, a short list would be something like this:

Walton's Viola Concerto. I have slowly come to think of this as my single favorite piece of symphonic music. I'm even writing a little something about it, just to put down my ideas. I'll post it here when done.

Steve Reich - 18 Musicians, because it would be almost as fascinating to watch it as to hear it.

Finally, I'd like to see something that just might make me cry right there in the audience. One of these should do:
Tchaikovsky's 6th, 4th movement
Shostakovich's 5th, 2nd movement


----------



## Air

*Sviatoslav Richter Recital*

Schumann Papillons
Scriabin Piano Sonata No. 5 (as played on Praga)
Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 23 (as played on Melodiya)

_Intermission_

Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 6 (as played on Great Pianists of the 20th Century)
Schubert D. 960 (as played on Regis)
Chopin Etude Op. 25 No. 11 (as played on Praga)


----------



## Aramis

Air said:


> *Sviatoslav Richter Recital*
> 
> Schumann Papillons
> Scriabin Piano Sonata No. 5 (as played on Praga)
> Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 23 (as played on Melodiya)
> 
> _Intermission_
> 
> Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 6 (as played on Great Pianists of the 20th Century)
> Schubert D. 960 (as played on Regis)
> Chopin Etude Op. 25 No. 11 (as played on Praga)


I would feel sick after such a dose of raw solo piano music.


----------



## World Violist

Mahler: Adagio from Symphony No. 10
-interval-
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8


----------



## Air

Aramis said:


> I would feel sick after such a dose of raw solo piano music.


Well, we can bring in an orchestra if you want and I wouldn't mind hearing his Rach 2 or Prok 5 live...

It _is_ kind of long though, but I figured Richter could survive, since Anton Rubinstein once programmed _eight_ Beethoven sonatas in one concert. Anyways, edited programme is as follows:

_Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 6 (as played on Great Pianists of the 20th Century)

Intermission

Schubert D.960 (as played on Regis)_

These are my two *absolute* favorite Richter Performances of _anything_.


----------



## Jules141

My dream concert would be this selection of symphony movements:

Neilson - Symphony No.3 - 1st Movement
Dvorak - Symphony No.9 - 2nd Movement
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No.6 - 3rd Movement
_Intermission_
Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique - 5th Movement
Prokofiev - Symphony No.7 - 2nd Movement
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 4th Movement


----------



## LatinClassics

Mine would be an all Latin American program:

Revueltas: Sensemaya
Ginastera: Estancia (suite version)
Villa-Lobos: Choros No. 11 (with Cristina Ortiz or Martha Argerich on piano)

Conductor: Gustavo Dudamel
Orchestra: Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra, City of Mexico Philharmonic, or Simon Bolivar Symphony Orch. Of Venezuela


----------



## shsherm

I can't remember it because I slept through it!


----------



## Sid James

Some of my favourite music by *H. Dutilleux*:

Metaboles for orchestra
Cello Concerto "A Whole Remote World"

-interval-

Symphony No. 2 "Le Double"
(&_ The Shadows of Time _would be a bonus!)


----------



## maestro267

I managed to play these pieces yesterday (across the day, though they could easily be played as one concert)

*Barber*

Adagio for Strings (7')
Second Essay (11')

Knoxville: Summer of 1915 (17')
Cello Concerto (30')

Medea (Suite) (29')
Third Essay (14')
Toccata Festiva (14')


----------



## World Violist

Just thought I might resurrect this thread...

Chausson: Poeme
Enescu: Vox Maris

-interval-

Enescu: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Comus

Scriabin-Piano Sonata No. 7
Berg-Lyric Suite
Mahler-Symphony No. 6 conducted by the man himself


----------



## Lukecash12

Seeing as one doesn't get to hear the rarities as often (although I wouldn't venture to say that they are better or worse), I would probably soil myself if I was going to a good long concert filled entirely with rarities such as these:

1. Partite variate sopra quest'aria francese detta l'Alemana, by A. Piccinini 

2. Some of Rachmaninov's Vespers

3. Ifukube's Ritmica Ostinata

4. Phillip Glass' Cello Concerto

5. Adolph Henselt's Variations de Concert Op.11


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It would be all Prokofiev and Glazunov. For each...

Prokofiev:
Cinderella Suite no. 1
Piano Concerto No. 3

Glazunov:
Symphony no.4 or 5
Lyric Poem


----------



## Argus

4'33'' for solo piano
4'33'' for string quartet
4'33'' for soprano saxophone and tuba
4'33'' for hefty ladies jumping up and down
4'33'' for tubular bells, viola and shamisen
4'33'' for ten loudspeakers
4'33'' for solo gong
4'33'' for ARP 2600, Minimoog and Mellotron
4'33'' for tapes and turntables
4'33'' for fifteen theremins
4'33'' for rubber chickens, pansies and turtles
4'33'' for marching band
4'33'' for Kriss Akabusi's dungaree straps
4'33'' for gamelan ensemble
4'33'' for solo zither
4'33'' for wind quintet
4'33'' for dog whistle
4'33'' for large elastic band
4'33'' for sombrero, clay donkey and violin
4'33'' for orchestra
Fur Elise


----------



## Aramis

Argus said:


> 4'33'' for solo piano
> 4'33'' for string quartet
> 4'33'' for soprano saxophone and tuba
> 4'33'' for hefty ladies jumping up and down
> 4'33'' for tubular bells, viola and shamisen
> 4'33'' for ten loudspeakers
> 4'33'' for solo gong
> 4'33'' for ARP 2600, Minimoog and Mellotron
> 4'33'' for tapes and turntables
> 4'33'' for fifteen theremins
> 4'33'' for rubber chickens, pansies and turtles
> 4'33'' for marching band
> 4'33'' for Kriss Akabusi's dungaree straps
> 4'33'' for gamelan ensemble
> 4'33'' for solo zither
> 4'33'' for wind quintet
> 4'33'' for dog whistle
> 4'33'' for large elastic band
> 4'33'' for sombrero, clay donkey and violin
> 4'33'' for orchestra
> Fur Elise


Have you totally lost your taste? Where is 4'33'' for (more) cowbell solo?


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> Have you totally lost your taste? Where is 4'33'' for (more) cowbell solo?




It's become too cliched for my taste.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> 4'33'' for solo piano
> 4'33'' for string quartet
> 4'33'' for soprano saxophone and tuba
> 4'33'' for hefty ladies jumping up and down
> 4'33'' for tubular bells, viola and shamisen
> 4'33'' for ten loudspeakers
> 4'33'' for solo gong
> 4'33'' for ARP 2600, Minimoog and Mellotron
> 4'33'' for tapes and turntables
> 4'33'' for fifteen theremins
> 4'33'' for rubber chickens, pansies and turtles
> 4'33'' for marching band
> 4'33'' for Kriss Akabusi's dungaree straps
> 4'33'' for gamelan ensemble
> 4'33'' for solo zither
> 4'33'' for wind quintet
> 4'33'' for dog whistle
> 4'33'' for large elastic band
> 4'33'' for sombrero, clay donkey and violin
> 4'33'' for orchestra
> Fur Elise


You are a bit lackluster ... I would have requested for 4'33" played by female players only all in the nude, aged and each weighing no more than Megan Fox. Now, I'm sure that's a concert of 4'33" you and your mates would come along, despite the lack of content with 4'33" in general. :devil:


----------



## World Violist

Argus said:


> 4'33'' for solo piano
> 4'33'' for string quartet
> 4'33'' for soprano saxophone and tuba
> 4'33'' for hefty ladies jumping up and down
> 4'33'' for tubular bells, viola and shamisen
> 4'33'' for ten loudspeakers
> 4'33'' for solo gong
> 4'33'' for ARP 2600, Minimoog and Mellotron
> 4'33'' for tapes and turntables
> 4'33'' for fifteen theremins
> 4'33'' for rubber chickens, pansies and turtles
> 4'33'' for marching band
> 4'33'' for Kriss Akabusi's dungaree straps
> 4'33'' for gamelan ensemble
> 4'33'' for solo zither
> 4'33'' for wind quintet
> 4'33'' for dog whistle
> 4'33'' for large elastic band
> 4'33'' for sombrero, clay donkey and violin
> 4'33'' for orchestra
> Fur Elise


And for Fur Elise I would get one of those electronic pianos out on stage that doesn't require a player to play it. So you would have hundreds of people playing 4'33", but the one piece that needs a person to play it doesn't get one.


----------



## anshuman

Right now listening to Sibelius. So here it is
1) Lemminkeinen Suite(Excluding the Swan of Tuonela)
2) Karelia Suite
3) Pohjola's Daughter


----------



## Mike Saville

Bernstein - Candide Overture
Any Mozart Piano Concerto
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5


----------



## ElgarJim

The dream concert has the best musicians with the best conductor and finishes in well under 2 hours.


----------



## World Violist

Barber: Adagio
Wagner: Prelude and Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde
-interval-
Enescu: Symphony No. 3


----------



## LindenLea

Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Elgar - Violin Concerto in B minor

Interval

Britten - Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia from Peter Grimes
Walton - Belshazzar's Feast


----------



## Olias

Marriage of Figaro Overture - Mozart
Appalachian Spring - Copland

Intermission

Violin Concerto - Dvorak (soloist Hilary Hahn)
Symphony 7 - Beethoven


----------



## World Violist

Here's the concert nobody in their right mind would program for a multitude of reasons, but I think it would work.

Mahler: Adagio from Symphony No. 10
Ravel: Concerto for the Left Hand
-interval-
Sibelius: Symphony No. 3


----------



## tdc

World Violist said:


> Here's the concert nobody in their right mind would program for a multitude of reasons, but I think it would work.
> 
> Mahler: Adagio from Symphony No. 10
> Ravel: Concerto for the Left Hand
> -interval-
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 3


Oh I could definetely go for that.

This is the kind of thing that could change daily depending on my mood, but today I could go for, (similar composers different feel):

1st mvt of Mahler's 3rd
Passacaglia and fugue in C minor J.S. Bach
-interval-
A movement from Rachmaninov's symphonic dances
Ravel- String Quartet in F


----------



## Sid James

I would love to hear a couple of *Mahler's orchestrations *of *Beethoven's & Schubert's *string quartets or the *Mendelssohn *_Octet_. This would be perfect repertoire for chamber orchestras. A work that I would really like to experience live is *Feldman's* over an hour long _String Quartet _of 1979. I saw one of his much shorter chamber works last year here at Sydney Conservatorium, and it was really good...


----------



## World Violist

I'm kinda obsessed with the Ravel left-hand concerto right now...

Ravel: Concerto for Left Hand
Enescu: Concert Overture
- interval -
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6

or maybe this...

Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Ravel: Concerto for Left Hand
- interval -
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## TRendfrey

Tchaikovsky-Scene from Swan Lake
Dvorak-Symphony from the New World
Mendelssohn-Herbides Overture
Tchaikovsky-Symphony #1


----------



## tdc

Ravel - Piano Trio in A minor
Debussy - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Intermission

Bartok - Piano Concerto #1


----------



## LordBlackudder

Koichi Sugiyama - Dragon Quest ~ Overture
Kinuyo Yamashita - Waltz of the Pearls
Int.
Koji Kondo - Legend of Zelda Suite


----------



## Ravellian

Something like this:

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30

--Intermission--

Sibelius - Symphony No. 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What's coming to Washington DC's Kennedy Center this weekend:

Guest Conductor: Neeme Jarvi, one of the best Russian classical music interpreters ever

Program:
Tchaikovsky PC No. 1
Glazunov Concert Waltz No. 1
Prokofiev Symphony No. 6

Just when the greatest concert I may ever see in my lifetime to do with my favorite Russian composers (even Glazunov!) comes to a nearby city, I can't go. DAHHHHHH!  I'll just have to dream about it and whine to myself in agony.


----------



## An Die Freude

I'll do one for every key. 

Key Signature No. 1 - Natural.

*A Night In C Major:*

Vivaldi - Concerto for Mandolin In C Major, RV 425 (8'43")
Mozart - Symphony #41 In C Major, K 551, "Jupiter" (31'11")
***
Beethoven - Mass In C Major, Op. 86 (63')

*A Night In A Minor:*

Paganini - Caprice No. 24 In A Minor (6'18")
Grieg - Piano Concerto In A Minor (30'04")
***
Mahler - Symphony No. 6 In A Minor, "Tragic" (87'18")

Lengths - C Major: 102'54"
A Minor - 123'04"


----------



## Romantic Geek

Edward Elgar said:


> Me like! I'll come with you to that one!


Me too!!!


----------



## An Die Freude

Key Signature No. 2 - 1 Flat

*A Night In F Major:*

Beethoven - String Quartet #16 in F Major, Op. 135 (21'42")
Bach - Brandenburg Concerto #1 in F Major, BWV 1046 (22'53")
***
Beethoven - Symphony #6 in F Major, Op. 68, "Pastoral" (42'35")

*A Night In D Minor:* 

Bach - Toccata & Fugue In D Minor, BWV 565 (9'18")
Handel - Concerto Grosso No. 10 In D Minor, HWV 328 (17'31")
***
Beethoven - Symphony #9 In D Minor, Op. 125, "Choral" (70'13")

Lengths - F Major: 86'30" (bit short)
D Minor: 97'02" (longer, but still a bit short.)


----------



## Romantic Geek

American Piano Concertos:

Beach - Piano Concerto
Copland - Concerto in F
MacDowell - Second Piano Concerto

That's a dream concert for me for sure. I've got others, but I have to ponder them a bit more.


----------



## Aramis

Opening: muppet show theme 

Part I:

my string quartet
my prelude and romance for flute and piano

---interval---

Part II:

my only art song leasting 2 minutes performed over and over again by various singers (preferably by resurrected greats) and by choir of guinea fowls


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aramis said:


> my prelude and romance for flute and piano


What's this....?  Is it pretty?


----------



## Aramis

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What's this....?  Is it pretty?


I don't know, there are some who claim to like it. I could show you score if you want.


----------



## Webernite

How about a time-stopping concert conducted by Celibidache, in his inimitable way:

Prelude to _Tristan und Isolde_
Mozart Symphony No. 38 _Prague_
--
Brahms Symphony No. 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aramis said:


> I don't know, there are some who claim to like it. I could show you score if you want.


sure! if it's possible just to post it here on the forum somehow.


----------



## Aramis

Alright, I've posted it as attachement in thread about the work created some time ago in composer's section - see the second post, here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/13319-prelude-romance-flute-piano.html#post164662

Any comments are welcome, if you would have some to share then please do so in the thread I've linked.


----------



## kv466

wow, so many possibilities!...let's see, how about:

The Royal Philharmonic of the mid-1960's under the direction of Rene Leibowitz

- Edvard Grieg Piano Concerto, Earl Wild al piano
- Mozart Piano Concerto no. 20, kv466, Glenn Gould al piano
- The Complete Chopin Etudes, opus 10, Earl Wild
- 32 Variations without opus in c minor, Glenn Gould
- Beethoven, Symphony Number 9 to close it off


----------



## tdc

Today I could go for:

Takemitsu - Spirit Garden

Schubert - Death and the Maiden SQ #14

Intermission

Mahler symphony #6


----------



## World Violist

Tonight feels sorta triumphant.

Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
intermission
Mussorgsky/somebody: Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## tdc

Today:

Stravinsky - Concerto in E flat 'Dumbarton Oaks'
Mendelssohn - String Symphony No. 3 in E minor
Bach - Toccata, Adagio and Fugue BWV 564

Intermission

R Strauss - An Alpine Symphony


----------



## waldvogel

*Water Night:*

Wagner: Overture to The Flying Dutchman
Mendelssohn: Overture - The Hebrides
Chausson: Poeme de l'amour et de la mer

Intermission

Debussy: La mer


----------



## waldvogel

*Earth Night:*

Rachmaninoff: The Rock
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F "Pastoral"

Intermission

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## waldvogel

*Fire Night*

Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks (done in a full-tilt Charles Mackerras instrumentation)
Stravinsky: Firebird Suite (I'd love to do the whole ballet score, but that wouldn't leave much time for...)

Intermission

Scriabin: Symphony #5 "Prometheus, poem of fire"


----------



## waldvogel

*Air Night*

Debussy: Nocturnes 
Respighi: The Birds

Intermission

Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie


----------



## Philip

..aristotle week?


----------



## Sid James

An Die Freude said:


> ...*A Night In D Minor:*
> 
> Bach - Toccata & Fugue In D Minor, BWV 565 (9'18")
> Handel - Concerto Grosso No. 10 In D Minor, HWV 328 (17'31")
> ***
> Beethoven - Symphony #9 In D Minor, Op. 125, "Choral" (70'13")
> 
> D Minor: *97'02" (longer, but still a bit short.)*


A performance of Beethoven's 9th symphony on it's own is okay - I went to one last year. I think the "up-side" is that the listener gets to just concentrate & absorb this one great work. There is really no need for any "entrees" here (though I personally would be okay with them as well). I think works like Beethoven's 9th, Bruckner's 8th & Mahler's 9th work really well when played on their own - this has happened over the years in my neck of the woods & I think most people think it's value for their money just to hear these things independently of any other things. In Mahler's words, these works "contain everything"...


----------



## World Violist

This is the idea I was talking about earlier. At first glance it's boring, but I'd find it fascinating and meditative and all that.

Arvo Part: Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten
Toru Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
Part: Festina lente

-interval-

Part: Symphony No. 4


Something makes me want to replace Festina lente with something by Messiaen, but I don't know what...I don't know my Messiaen that well. (read: Youtube field trip)


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm going to go with the first thing that pops into my head:

Schumann: Overture to "Genoveva"

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1

Nielsen: Symphony No. 5

If I think about it too long, I'll probably change it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

How's this:

*Schumann Concert*

Konzertstück, Op. 92
Piano Concerto, Op. 54
4th Symphony, Op. 120


----------



## Sid James

World Violist said:


> ...Something makes me want to replace Festina lente with something by Messiaen, but I don't know what...I don't know my Messiaen that well. (read: Youtube field trip)


Two shorter Messiaen orch. works you may want to hear (if you don't know them already) -

- *"Les offrandes oubliés"* (The forgotten offerings) - His first orch. work, some interesting glissandos on the strings in the middle intense section - 




- *"Un sourir"* (A smile) - Written in 1991 for the Mozart anniversary, if you think Messiaen didn't have a sense of humour, think again! It's definitely more Messiaen than Mozart, but here the Frenchman was trying to tap into the Austrian's sense of optimism & joy for life -


----------



## World Violist

Sid James said:


> Two shorter Messiaen orch. works you may want to hear (if you don't know them already) -
> 
> - *"Les offrandes oubliés"* (The forgotten offerings) - His first orch. work, some interesting glissandos on the strings in the middle intense section -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *"Un sourir"* (A smile) - Written in 1991 for the Mozart anniversary, if you think Messiaen didn't have a sense of humour, think again! It's definitely more Messiaen than Mozart, but here the Frenchman was trying to tap into the Austrian's sense of optimism & joy for life -


I'd actually forgotten about Les offrandes until I found it randomly on a BBC prom yesterday, and then I didn't think about this thread! Thanks for bringing it up; I think I'll use that one.

As for Un Sourir, I'm listening to it right now for the first time. It's quite strange; I think I like it.

So now its:

Part: Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten
Takemitsu: A Flock Descend into the Pentagonal Garden
Messiaen: Les offrandes oubliés
-interval-
Part: Symphony No. 4

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Llyranor

How about a Saint-Saens concert?

Starting off with a symphonic poem as the entree, Dance Macabre.

Then introducing the violin soloist, who'll warm up with Introduction & Rondo Capriccioso. And then main course, his 3rd Violin Concerto.

And after intermission, his 3rd Symphony!

I'd really enjoy that concert!


----------



## An Die Freude

How about some full blown late romantic splendour? 

R. Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra

**INTERMISSION**

Mahler - Symphony #2, "Resurrection"


----------



## jalex

Never mind dream concerts, how about dream concert cycles?

Bach Week

Monday: 
Evening:
- Selection from WTC 1 & 2 played on piano, opening with no 1 from book 1 (1'00)
Intermission
- Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
- Double Violin Concerto 
- Magnificat

Tuesday: 
Afternoon: 
- Cello Suites 1&3
- Selection of Toccatas and Fugues for organ
- Cello Suite 5
- Cantata 105
Evening:
- Art of Fugue performed on organ

Wednesday:
Afternoon: 
- Brandenburg concerti 1&2 followed by a talk on Bach followed by Brandenburg 3
Evening: 
- Mass in B minor

Thursday: Day off

Friday: 
Afternoon:
- Flute sonatas 4 & 6
- Violin Sonata 1 in G minor and Partita 1 in B minor
- Orchestral Suite 2
Intermission
- Flute sonata 1
- Violin Sonata 3 in C and Partita 3 in E
- Orchestral suite 3
Evening:
- Clavier Ubung III

Saturday: 
Afternoon: Brandenburgs 4&5 followed by talk on Bach followed by 6
Evening:
- Goldberg Variations performed on harpsichord, all repeats observed

Sunday:
Afternoon:
- Cello Suites 2&6
- Keyboard Partita 4 + French Overture and Italian Concerto performed on harpsichord
- Violin Sonata 2 in A minor and Partita 2 in D minor
Evening:
- St Matthew Passion

That's definitely overkill. I got much too carried away :lol:


----------



## Trout

jalex said:


> Never mind dream concerts, how about dream concert cycles?
> 
> Bach Week
> 
> Monday:
> Evening:
> - Selection from WTC 1 & 2 played on piano, opening with no 1 from book 1 (1'00)
> Intermission
> - Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
> - Double Violin Concerto
> - Magnificat
> 
> Tuesday:
> Afternoon:
> - Cello Suites 1&3
> - Selection of Toccatas and Fugues for organ
> - Cello Suite 5
> - Cantata 105
> Evening:
> - Art of Fugue performed on organ
> 
> Wednesday:
> Afternoon:
> - Brandenburg concerti 1&2 followed by a talk on Bach followed by Brandenburg 3
> Evening:
> - Mass in B minor
> 
> Thursday: Day off
> 
> Friday:
> Afternoon:
> - Flute sonatas 4 & 6
> - Violin Sonata 1 in G minor and Partita 1 in B minor
> - Orchestral Suite 2
> Intermission
> - Flute sonata 1
> - Violin Sonata 3 in C and Partita 3 in E
> - Orchestral suite 3
> Evening:
> - Clavier Ubung III
> 
> Saturday:
> Afternoon: Brandenburgs 4&5 followed by talk on Bach followed by 6
> Evening:
> - Goldberg Variations performed on harpsichord, all repeats observed
> 
> Sunday:
> Afternoon:
> - Cello Suites 2&6
> - Keyboard Partita 4 + French Overture and Italian Concerto performed on harpsichord
> - Violin Sonata 2 in A minor and Partita 2 in D minor
> Evening:
> - St Matthew Passion
> 
> That's definitely overkill. I got much too carried away :lol:


Why no solo violin or harpsichord concertos?


----------



## jalex

Trout said:


> Why no solo violin or harpsichord concertos?


I know 

But concertos as a rule are not my favourites, and where would they go? (I'm not dropping the flute sonatas.)

Not to mention all the other big omissions: no St John Passion, no Choral Preludes, only one cantata...

If I had a month's worth of concerts I could maybe fit in all the Bach I want


----------



## gabem

The Greats:

Elgar 2nd
Finlandia
Firebird Suite

This would make me the happiest man on earth to perform these three together. Simply amazing. The orchestra would kill me for the length lol.


----------



## frankentomato

Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances (Does this count as a symphony? I hope so.)


----------



## Itullian

that's a tough one

first half Egmont overture, Beethoven violin concerto

second half, Emperor concerto.


----------



## Lisztian

jalex said:


> Never mind dream concerts, how about dream concert cycles?
> 
> Bach Week
> 
> Monday:
> Evening:
> - Selection from WTC 1 & 2 played on piano, opening with no 1 from book 1 (1'00)
> Intermission
> - Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
> - Double Violin Concerto
> - Magnificat
> 
> Tuesday:
> Afternoon:
> - Cello Suites 1&3
> - Selection of Toccatas and Fugues for organ
> - Cello Suite 5
> - Cantata 105
> Evening:
> - Art of Fugue performed on organ
> 
> Wednesday:
> Afternoon:
> - Brandenburg concerti 1&2 followed by a talk on Bach followed by Brandenburg 3
> Evening:
> - Mass in B minor
> 
> Thursday: Day off
> 
> Friday:
> Afternoon:
> - Flute sonatas 4 & 6
> - Violin Sonata 1 in G minor and Partita 1 in B minor
> - Orchestral Suite 2
> Intermission
> - Flute sonata 1
> - Violin Sonata 3 in C and Partita 3 in E
> - Orchestral suite 3
> Evening:
> - Clavier Ubung III
> 
> Saturday:
> Afternoon: Brandenburgs 4&5 followed by talk on Bach followed by 6
> Evening:
> - Goldberg Variations performed on harpsichord, all repeats observed
> 
> Sunday:
> Afternoon:
> - Cello Suites 2&6
> - Keyboard Partita 4 + French Overture and Italian Concerto performed on harpsichord
> - Violin Sonata 2 in A minor and Partita 2 in D minor
> Evening:
> - St Matthew Passion
> 
> That's definitely overkill. I got much too carried away :lol:


WELL THEN. Using a similar format...

_Liszt Week_

Monday: Start with some good old fashion light-hearted Hungarian music.
Evening:
- Selection from the Hungarian Rhapsodies for solo piano...(1, 3, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, to be exact).
Intermission
- Hungarian Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
- Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2. for Orchestra
- Hungaria (Okay it's not a very good piece at all...I just had to finish the program with a large-ish scale Hungarian work and that's what I came up with).

Tuesday: 
Afternoon: Piano Recital.
- Années de pèlerinage. Première année; Suisse.
Intermission.
- Années de pèlerinage. Deuxième année; Italie. (Plus Venezia e Napoli).
Evening:
- Orpheus
- Piano Concerto No. 1.
Intermission.
- Dante Symphony.

Wednesday:
Afternoon: Another Piano Recital.
- Selctions from Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (Miserere, d'après Palestrina, Pensée des morts, Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude, Funérailles).
Intermission
- Andante lagrimoso.
- Trois études de concert.
- Ballade No. 2.
- Réminiscences de Norma.

Evening: 
- Faust Symphony.

Thursday: Day off

Friday: 
Afternoon: (Afternoon piano recitals are my thing).
- Transcendental Etude Selctions (1, 3, 6,) Paganini Etudes 1, 3. Transcendental Etudes 9, 10, 11, 12.
Intermission.
- Mephisto Waltzes 1, 2. Csárdás macabre.
- Totentanz (The orchestra randomly came in).

Evening. Orchestral Liszt.

- Mazeppa.
- Hamlet.
- Piano Concerto No. 2.
Intermission.
- Les Préludes.
- Héroïde funèbre.
- Tasso, Lamento e Trionfo.

Saturday: 
Afternoon: You guessed it...Late Pieces.
- Nuages gris.
- Trauervorspiel und Trauermarsch.
- Mosonyis Grabgeleit.
- La lugubre gondola II.
- En rêve. Nocturne.
- Variations on a theme from Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen.
Intermission.
- Mephisto Waltzes 3, 4.
- Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale Ad nos, ad salutarem undam (Transc Busoni).

Evening:
- Ave Verum Corpus.
- Psalm 137. 
- Psalm 13.
Intermission.
- Via Crucis.

Sunday:
Afternoon: Final Piano Recital.
- Années de pèlerinage. Troisième année.
Intermission.
- Ballade No. 1.
- Legende No. 1.
- Piano Sonata in B Minor.
Evening:
- Christus.

Okay so I made it a tad unrealistic...But even being that unrealistic so many of my favourites missed out on the Liszt week. It seems another Liszt week is in order...


----------



## tdc

Today's Dream Concert:

Debussy - Nocturnes
Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2

Intermission

Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde


----------



## poconoron

My Dream Concert:

Overture to Don Giovanni (Mozart)
Concert Aria from Zaide -Ruhe Sanft (Mozart)
Piano Concerto 20 (Mozart)

Intermission

Piano Concerto 25 (Mozart)
Pamina's Lament - from The Magic Flute (Mozart)
Symphony 7- Beethoven


----------



## TrazomGangflow

*Classical Era Night*
Waldstein Sonata- Beethoven
Violin Concerto No. 3- Mozart
Symphony No. 45- Haydn

*Piano Night*
Concert Paraphrase On Rigoletto- Liszt
Piano Concerto No. 1- Chopin
Piano Concerto No. 2- Brahms


----------



## Selby

A Night of Cello:

JS Bach - Unaccompanied Cello Suite #1 (or 3, or 6, or 4, or 5, you know, any of them really)
Schubert - String Quintet
Dvorak - Cello Concerto

Heaven.


----------



## Stargazer

I'd like either of these:
Beethoven - Sonata #31
Ravel - Concerto in G major
Tchaikovsky - Symphony 6

Or:
Debussy - Sonata for flute, harp, and viola
Beethoven - Emperor Concerto
Mahler - Symphony 2


----------



## tdc

Today I'd like:

Lully: Benedictus
Monteverdi: Beatus Vir

Intermission

Bartok: String Quartet No. 6
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras No. 4


----------



## perempe

An Die Freude said:


> How about some full blown late romantic splendour?
> 
> R. Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra
> 
> **INTERMISSION**
> 
> Mahler - Symphony #2, "Resurrection"


what about yesterday's Strauss concert in Budapest?

Strauss: Serenade op. 7
Strauss: Four Last Songs (Ricarda Merbeth)
Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra
Pinchas Steinberg - conductor

encore: excerpts from Salome (as he conducted it a couple days ago).

it was an amazing concert.


----------



## worov

A dream concert ? Ok, let's give it a try.

Our concert is about 20th century orchestral music. We start with this :






Pretty hard piece fort a start, isn't it ? I guess half of the audience walked out during the performance. But this only the introduction. Our next piece is an american symphony :






And the last piece (if there are still some people in the concert hall, this will move them to tears) :


----------



## Rhombic

The Slavic series

Borodin -- In the Steppes of Central Asia
Glière -- Horn Concerto
Lyatoshynsky -- Symphony no. 3


----------



## perempe

perempe said:


> what about yesterday's Strauss concert in Budapest?
> 
> Strauss: Serenade op. 7
> Strauss: Four Last Songs (Ricarda Merbeth)
> Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra
> Pinchas Steinberg - conductor
> 
> encore: excerpts from Salome (as he conducted it a couple days ago).
> 
> it was an amazing concert.




























not my own pictures.


----------



## TomC

WAGNER Wesendonck Lieder

RAVEL Le Tombeau de Couperin

intermission

MAHLER Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## DiesIraeCX

For a concert featuring a single composer, it would be *Beethoven:*

- Egmont Overture 
- Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
- Symphony No. 9 "Choral"

It's one of my dreams to see Symphony No. 9 live.


----------



## DeepR

Ressurected Liszt, Chopin, Scriabin and Rachmaninoff performing my favorites of their own music.


----------



## perempe

Monday's concert:
Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor, opus 93
Conductor : Pinchas Steinberg
Featuring : Andrei Korobeinikov

*I'll be there.*


----------



## hpowders

Mahler, Symphony #8
Pierre Boulez
Vienna Philharmonic
Carnegie Hall


----------



## QuietGuy

Barber:

Overture to the School for Scandal
Symphony #2
Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Prayers of Kierkegaard


----------



## licorice stick

As a clarinetist, this concert has to have my favorite clarinet concerto performed by my favorite clarinetist. The overture has to be in the same vein and heighten expectations for the concerto. My favorite symphony works with the first half, and my favorite conductor and orchestra are fitting choices for the music.

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons, conductor
Carl Maria von Weber, Overture to Oberon
Carl Maria von Weber, Clarinet Concerto No. 2
Jon Manasse, clarinet
Intermission
Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 9, "The Great"


----------



## Haydn man

For my wife
Vaughan Williams Tallis Fantasia 
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Beethoven Pastoral Symphony

The lady would also like Kyung-Wha Chung as the soloist


----------



## scratchgolf

Schubert String Quartet 14
Schubert String Quintet

intermission

Schubert Rosamunde Overture "Die Zauberharfe" 
Schubert Symphony 5

nap

Schubert Symphony 8
Schubert Symphony 9

breakfast

Schubert Impromptus D899, D935
Schubert Piano Trios 1 & 2

snack

Schubert Piano Quintet
Schubert Winterreise

applause


----------



## Albert7

Beethoven Symphony No. 7, G. Sinopoli, Carnegie Hall, Berlin Philharmonic. Would be an unusual performance.


----------



## hpowders

Can't happen but:

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1

Bathroom Break

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3

Van Cliburn, piano

Philadelphia Orchestra, hpowders, Conductor Emeritus.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Violin Concerto.

Break.

Dvorak Symphony No 9.

Break. 

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto,

Finish with Beethoven's 9th Symphony.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

Habib said:


> What is your dream concert?


There are several for me, among them:

Debussy: Prelude A L'apres Midi D'un Faune
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3 in C major, Op.26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.5 in E minor, Op.64

*Gustavo Dudamel, conductor
Yefim Bronfman, piano
London Symphony Orchestra

Elgar: Cockgaine ("In London Town"), Overture, Op.40
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op.77
Dvorak: Symphony No.9 in E minor, Op.95

Mariss Jansons, conductor
]Itzhak Perlman, violin
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Cello heroics

Verdi: Overture to "Nabucco"
Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op.104
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6, "Pathetique", Op.74

Yuri Temirkanov, conductor
Steven Isserlis, cello
St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra

Great English masterpieces

Delius: The Walk To The Paradise Garden (from A Village Romeo and Juliet)
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op.85
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast

Sir Andrew Davis, conductor
Steven Isserlis, cello
Sir Thomas Allen, baritone
Philharmonia Chorus
London Symphony Chorus
Philharmonia Orchestra

(Second performance with John Wilson conducting).

I Like To Be In America

Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F major
Hanson: Symphony No.2 "Romantic"

John Wilson, conductor
Leon McCawley, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Russian Fireworks

Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture (revised version)
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 in D minor, Op.30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op.35

John Wilson, conductor
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Philharmonia Orchestra

Tchaikovsky Gala

Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture (revised version)
Piano Concerto No.1 in B flat minor, Op.23
Symphony No.4 in F minor, Op.36

Gustavo Dudamel, conductor
Denis Matsuev, piano
St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra

Tchaikovsky Gala II

Entracte and Waltz (from Eugene Onegin)
Violin Concerto in D major, Op.35
Symphony No.5 in E minor, Op.64

Mariss Jansons, conductor
Hilary Hahn, violin
St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra

Tchaikovsky Gala: The Grand Finale

Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin)
Variations on a Rococo Theme (cello and orchestra)
Symphony No.6 in B minor, Op.74 "Pathetique"
Festival Overture, 1812, Op.49 (to make the grand finale of the series truly epic).

Andris Nelsons, conductor
Raphael Wallfisch, cello
St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra

Beethoven Night

Coriolan Overture, Op.62
Violin Concerto in D major, Op.61
Symphony No.6 in F major, Op.68 "Pastoral"

Sir Simon Rattle, conductor
Maxim Vengerov, violin
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Beethoven Night II

Egmont Overture, Op.84
Piano Concerto No.5 in E flat major, Op.73, "Emperor"
Symphony No.9 in D minor, Op.125 "Choral"

Sir Simon Rattle, conductor
Mitsuko Uchida, piano
Vocal soloists to include Jonas Kaufmann and Bryn Terfel

A Night With The German Romantics

Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, Op.80
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64
Beethoven: Symphony No.6 in F major, "Pastoral"

Sir Mark Elder, conductor
Itzhak Perlman, violin
Philharmonia Orchestra

Musical Painting

R. Strauss: Till Eulenspiegel's Lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), Op.28
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.47
Holst: The Planets, Op.32

John Wilson, conductor
Joshua Bell, violin
Ladies of the Philharmonia Voices
Philharmonia Orchestra

(Second performance with Sir Mark Elder conducting).*


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Part 1: (For all programs, in all parts, the conductor will be Valery Gergiev, and the orchestra will be the London Symphony Orchestra [aka BEST ORCHESTRA IN THE WORLD])
Beethoven Night
Piano Sonata No.8 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata No.14 "Moonlight"
Violin Concerto (Bojidara Kouzmanova as the soloist, please)
Symphonies No. 6-9

Mendelssohn Night
"The Hebrides" Overture
Suite from "A Midsummer Night's Dream"
"Spring Song" (Alfred Brendel and Janine Jansen)
_Intermission_
Violin Concerto in E Minor
Symphony No.3
Symphony No.4

A Night for Russia
Russian Sailors' Dance by Reinhold Gliere
Capriccio Espagnol by Rimsky-Korsakov
A Night on Bald Mountain by Mussorgsky
Pictures at an Exhibition by Mussorgsky
"The Young Prince and Princess" from Scheherazade by Rimsky-Korsakov
_Intermission_
Violin Concerto No.2 in G Minor by Prokofiev (Janine Jansen, soloist)
Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E-flat major by Reinhold Gliere (Elizaveta Bushueva, soloist)
Classical Symphony by Prokofiev
_Intermission_
The Firebird (complete ballet) by Igor Stravinsky
Romeo and Juliet (complete ballet) by Prokofiev

Tchaikovsky Night
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
1812 Overture
Capriccio Italien
_Intermission_
Slavonic March
Francesca da Rimini Fantasia
The Seasons (Alfred Brendel)
Orchestral Suites 1-4
_Intermission_
Manfred Symphony
Serenade in C for Strings
Souvenir de Florence
The Tempest Fantasia
_Intermission_
The Storm Overture
Voyevoda Overture
Hamlet Fantasy Overture
Serenade Melancolique
Complete String Quartets
_Intermission_
Piano Concertos (No preference on soloist)
Violin Concerto (No preference on soloist)
Symphonies 1-5 (You will see why I did not include No.6 here)
The Nutcracker (complete ballet)
Sleeping Beauty (complete ballet)
Eugene Onegin (complete opera)
_Intermission_
Swan Lake (complete ballet)
Symphony No.6 (I put it here because it would be great to just let out my joy of the passion, beauty, and GENIUS of Tchaikovsky's music via crying, and we all know this piece makes people cry.)

I will post more later.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

JTech82 said:


> Yet another:
> 
> 1. Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
> 2. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto
> 3. Stravinsky - Firebird Suite


Which Shostakovich Cello Concerto would you like?


----------



## KenOC

LouisMasterMusic said:


> Which Shostakovich Cello Concerto would you like?


If this is a "dream concert" then it just about has to be No. 2, no?


----------



## Albert7

Just gimme a concert with Helene Grimaud and I will be happy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yuja Wang in tight jeans. Wha' else?:devil:


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

KenOC said:


> If this is a "dream concert" then it just about has to be No. 2, no?


To be honest, I haven't listened to this pieces in their entirety, but I like the marching theme at the beginning of No.1 and the eerie ending to No.2 with the percussion whilst the cello plays a sustained D.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

LindenLea said:


> Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
> Elgar - Violin Concerto in B minor
> 
> Interval
> 
> Britten - Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia from Peter Grimes
> Walton - Belshazzar's Feast


I'll definitely be booking my tickets for this one, were it to go ahead.


----------



## omega

*Rautavaara*
_Cantus Arcticus_

*Nielsen*
_Symphony #3 "Sinfonia espansiva"_

~~ Interval with Scandinavian buffet ~~

*Sibelius*
_Lemminkäinen_

Conducted by Osmo Vänskä


----------



## JACE

omega said:


> *Rautavaara*
> _Cantus Arcticus_
> 
> *Nielsen*
> _Symphony #3 "Sinfonia espansiva"_
> 
> ~~ Interval with Scandinavian buffet ~~
> 
> *Sibelius*
> _Lemminkäinen_


Awesome. I want to come to THAT concert! :cheers:


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Here are a few of my programs (assuming they should be 1.5-2 hours long):

* Latin-American/ Spanish themed:*

Sensemaya (Revueltas)
Raphsodie Espagnole (Ravel)
Sinfonia India (Chavez)
Suite from Carmen 
And one other work composed by a living composer that highlights Latin-American heritage in some way, who will have to submit it for review before it is selected!

*"Fairy-tale" themed:*

Act III prelude from Lohengrin (I prefer rousing openers)
Ma Mere l'Oye, full ballet suite (Ravel)
Firebird Suite
And yes, another work by a living composer to be chosen by way of contest.

*"Active Composer" themed:*

Helix by Salonen
Ades' Violin Concerto
Suite from 'Star Wars' ( includes the Main Theme, Princess Leia's theme, Yoda's theme, The Imperial March and the Throne Room).
And another submitted work

*Gaspard's 'personal favorites' themed:*

March from "A History of the English-Speaking People" by William Walton
Scythian Suite (Prokofiev)
Korngold Violin Concerto
Daphnis and Chloe (Ravel).


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> Yuja Wang in tight jeans. Wha' else?:devil:


Sorry but I prefer Alice Sara Ott in blue jeans instead  So there.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*English Music Theme*
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme of Tallis
Elgar - Cello Concerto
Vaughan Williams (again) - Sea Symphony


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Actually, I think I might add a bit more variety to the programme by substituting the Elgar for Adès' _Concentric Paths_ and the Tallis Fantasy for Britten's Sea Interludes.


----------



## pianississimo

Last month I heard the best orchestra I've ever heard live - the St Petersburg Philharmonic. 
They play as one being - I can't really describe it any other way except to say that they clearly have this music in their hearts.
They played Shostakovich 10 which was paired with Rachmaninov 3rd piano concerto (Lugansky) and Lyadov's kikimora to start with.
That would be tough to top but I'll keep trying 

In the mean time if they fancy a repeat then I'll be the first to buy a ticket!


----------



## perempe

what about our christmas concert?
Leonard Bernstein - Divertimento
Leonard Bernstein - Symphonic Dances from West Side Story
intermission
George Gershwin - Porgy & Bess concert version (Bennett version, Csilla Boross - soprano, Derrick Lawrence - baritone)

conductor: John Axelrod


----------



## omega

A colourfull themed programme

*Bernstein*
_Chisester Psalms_

*Bloch*
_Shelomo_

*Bruch*
_Kol Nidre_

*Bernstein*
_Symphony n°1 "Jeremiah"_


----------



## perempe

Beethoven's 9th on New Year's Day (i have a ticket!)


----------



## hpowders

My dream/fantasy concert:

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti:

Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 3

Sibelius Violin Concerto, Jascha Heifetz

Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1 Artur Rubinstein

Brahms Symphony No. 4

It could never happen of course but it would have been one heck of a concert!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Edward Elgar said:


> Vaughhan Williams Night:
> Symphony No.4
> Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
> Lark Ascending
> (interval)
> Symphony No.5
> Symphony No.6
> *Fantasia on Greensleeves *


I added an item to one of your concerts, if you don't mind.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Queen of the Nerds said:


> I added an item to one of your concerts, if you don't mind.


I would add the Sea Symphony too, but it's too long.


----------



## perempe




----------



## aajj

As long as this is a dream concert...

Mozart will appear at my concert. He will begin by conducting an overture to one of his operas (his choice). Next, he will conduct and perform a newly commissioned piano concerto in G Minor. Then, he will conduct a newly commissioned follow-up symphony to the Jupiter. For the encore, he will improvise a theme and variations at his keyboard.


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_String Quartet n°10 "Harp"_

*Dvorak*
_Piano Quintet op. 81_

*Schubert*
_Drei Klavierstücke_

*Debussy*
_String Quartet_

*Ravel*
_Piano Trio_


----------



## Leonius

aajj said:


> As long as this is a dream concert...
> 
> Mozart will appear at my concert. He will begin by conducting an overture to one of his operas (his choice). Next, he will conduct and perform a newly commissioned piano concerto in G Minor. Then, he will conduct a newly commissioned follow-up symphony to the Jupiter. For the encore, he will improvise a theme and variations at his keyboard.


LoL I will come to this concert. Strangely, I found so many of my favorite pieces to be in G Minor. His Symphony No.25 in G Minor is particularly intriguing to me.


----------



## tdc

Leonius said:


> LoL I will come to this concert. Strangely, I found so many of my favorite pieces to be in G Minor. His Symphony No.25 in G Minor is particularly intriguing to me.


I've noticed this too - and a fondness for this key. I was just talking about how much I love Bach's prelude/fugue in G minor from the Well-Tempered Clavier yesterday in current listening. I'm also quite fond of Mozart's 25th Symphony and his String Quintet in G minor K516 is my favorite chamber piece he composed. I'm not sure what it is about that key I like but it just seems to work for me.


----------



## aajj

^^^ Mozart's 1st G Minor Symphony, No. 25 in G Minor, is another i rank among the greatest compositions ever written by a teenager and probably my favorite among his teenaged works. 

Even by Mozart's standards, his G Minor works were astonishing. The G Minor String Quintet K516 is for me one of the greatest chamber works ever written. Then there is his 1st Piano Quartet K478 and one of the greatest symphonies ever written, his 40th K550. Also, the stormy middle section of the Romanze in the 20th Piano Concerto K466 is in G Minor comes to mind.


----------



## Lord Lance

Attending a transcendental performance by _Münchner Philharmoniker _under *Celibidache*!


----------



## perempe

what about Monday's concert?

Kodály - Peacock Variations
Liszt - Hungarian Fantasy, S. 123, for piano and orchestra (with Mihály Berecz)
Beethoven - 7th Symphony

Encore:
Johann Strauss II - Die Fledermaus Overture
Brahms - Hungarian Dance No.5

Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra (conductor: Tamás Vásáry)


----------



## Aldarion

*Beethoven*: Die Weihe des Hauses Overture
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.3 (with Alkan's cadenza)
*Intermission*
*Beethoven*: Symphony No.5

*Mozart*: Die Zauberflöte Overture
*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.20 (with Alkan's cadenza)
*Intermission*
*Mozart*: Symphony No.41

*Korngold*: Cello Concerto
*Szymanowski*: Violin Concerto No.1
*Intermission*
*Busoni*: Piano Concerto

*Medtner*: Piano Concerto No.1
*Schumann*: Introduction & Allegro appassionato, op.92
*Intermission*
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.4 (with Medtner's cadenzas)


----------



## Animal the Drummer

*Vaughan Williams:* Overture to "The Wasps" for that matchless tune in the middle section.

*Mozart:* (there has to be some Mozart) Symphony no.39 - my favourite of his symphonies as a whole work, though the last movement of the "Jupiter" is an out-and-out miracle.

Then, after the interval:

*Brahms:* Violin Concerto - swapping places with the symphony as it's the longest piece in the programme. My instrument's the piano and I can't play a note on the violin, but this is the one piece in the whole of the classical repertoire which has been on my Desert Island list the longest.


----------



## perempe

My dream is becoming real. I wrote to Miskolc Symphony Orchestra, that my favorite piece is Danse Macabre (Saint-Saëns), and they accepted my request. it will be performed in a 2017 January concert before Tchaikovsky's Serenade Melancolique, Valse-Scherzo and Symphony No. 6.


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> My dream is becoming real. I wrote to Miskolc Symphony Orchestra, that my favorite piece is Danse Macabre (Saint-Saëns), and they accepted my request. it will be performed in a 2017 January concert before Tchaikovsky's Serenade Melancolique, Valse-Scherzo and Symphony No. 6.


He / she who dares wins, always :tiphat:


----------



## Retyc

*Igor Stravinsky* - _Le Sacre du printemps
_
*Edgard Varèse* - _Amériques_

*Béla Bartók* - _The Miraculous Mandarin_

It would be a pretty exhausting but unforgettable night...


----------



## Pugg

Retyc said:


> *Igor Stravinsky* - _Le Sacre du printemps
> _
> *Edgard Varèse* - _Amériques_
> 
> *Béla Bartók* - _The Miraculous Mandarin_
> 
> It would be a pretty exhausting but unforgettable night...


Nice first post, welcome by the way :tiphat:


----------



## Avey

I love how most of these have no regard for time. Like, people, the quartet won't be performing for 3 hours. That doesn't happen. Let us be real.


----------



## DeepR

Tallis Fantasia at Gloucester Cathedral.

That will be enough for this concert.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Retyc said:


> *Igor Stravinsky* - _Le Sacre du printemps
> _
> *Edgard Varèse* - _Amériques_
> 
> *Béla Bartók* - _The Miraculous Mandarin_
> 
> It would be a pretty exhausting but unforgettable night...


That just made my heart melt, three of my most fondest works!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Honestly, my dream concert would be any three - four hours of any of the following composers:

Xenakis
Bartok
Stravinsky
Mahler
Debussy/Ravel
Wagner
Shostakovich
Messiaen
Schoenberg
Varese
Vermeulen
(Vaughan) Williams
Schnittke
Babbitt
Henze
Rihm
Gubaidulina
Xenakis
Bach
Brahms (or Mendelssohn)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've already experienced my dream concert. But it was one that I wouldn't mind seeing over and over again. Well, 2 concerts.

One was a concert of _only _Prokofiev's Cinderella, excerpts and story-telling. That was in April 2011. I'll never forget that concert. I doubt if I see it again however, an all-Cinderella concert or ballet production, that it'll be the same emotional experience as that one time...

The other was Glazunov's Raymonda, February 2016. Over 2 hours of his music in a single night, and him ONLY. Raymonda is basically the only time that's ever possible. But that's a ballet I'd see over and over again, different productions. That's a dream concert I'll never turn down another chance to hear.


----------



## superhorn

Not too long ago, I put up a post with lists of my ideas for orchestral programs without any warhorses on them ; all rarely heard or not overplayed works . Programs featuring music by composers of one nationality , say , Russian , French or Czech etc . I can't recall exactly where it is now , but I'll try to check or (Czech ).


----------



## EarthBoundRules

Brahms' _Second Piano Concerto_ followed by Mahler's _9th Symphony_. Two powerful works back to back.


----------



## Pugg

EarthBoundRules said:


> Brahms' _Second Piano Concerto_ followed by Mahler's _9th Symphony_. Two powerful works back to back.


Good choice, Ashkenazy playing the concerto and Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting the Vienna Philharmonic .


----------



## metalbiff

Iron Maiden opening for Slayer followed by megadeth.....haha


----------



## Pugg

metalbiff said:


> Iron Maiden opening for Slayer followed by megadeth.....haha


That belongs in none classical music


----------



## BoggyB

I'm gonna be a party pooper and say that for me, there _is_ no dream concert. Why? Because my brain can't handle multiple great works in close succession. Consider the following (from wikipedia):



> On 22 December 1808, a benefit concert (then called an Akademie) was held for Ludwig van Beethoven at the Theater an der Wien in Vienna. The concert, held in a very cold hall and approximately four hours long, featured the public premieres of Beethoven's Fifth and Sixth Symphonies, the Fourth Piano Concerto and the Choral Fantasy.


This was a real-life dream concert, but it was too much!!


----------



## superhorn

Awfully long program, though !


----------



## starthrower

Bartok playing his first two piano concertos followed by Stravinsky conducting Les Noces.


----------



## Rach Man

I really enjoyed this thread because I picked up a lot of music that I am now listening. Plus, I took the dream concert a step further by making them happen. By that I mean I have been making playlists on my iPod similar to the dream concerts that were posted here. I have around 15 concerts (so far) that I have ready to go. The musicians are ready to play when I am ready to listen.


----------



## Poodle

Rach Man said:


> I really enjoyed this thread because I picked up a lot of music that I am now listening. Plus, I took the dream concert a step further by making them happen. By that I mean I have been making playlists on my iPod similar to the dream concerts that were posted here. I have around 15 concerts (so far) that I have ready to go. The musicians are ready to play when I am ready to listen.


Are you enjoying yourself?


----------



## Pugg

Rach Man said:


> I really enjoyed this thread because I picked up a lot of music that I am now listening. Plus, I took the dream concert a step further by making them happen. By that I mean I have been making playlists on my iPod similar to the dream concerts that were posted here. I have around 15 concerts (so far) that I have ready to go. The musicians are ready to play when I am ready to listen.


Give us a insite what's on at this moment .


----------



## Rach Man

Pugg said:


> Give us a insite what's on at this moment .


Last night the concert was:

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite #2 - Herbert Blomstedt: San Francisco Symphony Orchestra

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #3 In D Minor - Vladimir Ashkenazy; André Previn: London Symphony Orchestra

Dvorak: Sym #8 In G - Christoph Von Dohnányi: Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Rach Man

Another one that I have programmed is:

Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - Neville Marriner: Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields

Bartok Piano Concerto #3 in E Major - Vladimir Ashkenazy - Sir Georg Solti - London Symphony Orchestra

Mahler: Sym. #4 in G Major - Georg Solti: Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam

I'm writing this on the forum because I was totally unfamiliar with the first two pieces before I began reading talkclassical.


----------



## Pugg

Rach Man said:


> Another one that I have programmed is:
> 
> Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - Neville Marriner: Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields
> 
> Bartok Piano Concerto #3 in E Major - Vladimir Ashkenazy - Sir Georg Solti - London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Mahler: Sym. #4 in G Major - Georg Solti: Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
> 
> I'm writing this on the forum because I was totally unfamiliar with the first two pieces before I start reading talkclassical.


Alas the Solti performance no longer available.


----------



## Judith

Sibelius Karelia Suite
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Beethoven Seventh Symphony

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Joshua Bell conducting from the Violin


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Judith said:


> Sibelius Karelia Suite
> Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
> Beethoven Seventh Symphony
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Joshua Bell conducting from the Violin


I would gladly join you at that concert.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Sibelius Karelia Suite
> Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
> Beethoven Seventh Symphony
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Joshua Bell conducting from the Violin


Good choice, and still possible.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony No. 36 in C major
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor
Mozart Symphony No. 38 in D major

Would be a good concert.


----------



## Rach Man

Pugg said:


> Alas the Solti performance no longer available.


I didn't mean to state that we could see Solti again. I was just commenting that this is one of the dream concerts that I have programmed on my iPod. These conductors/symphonies are from the CDs that I own.


----------



## aglayaepanchin

2 options, same composers:
Sibelius: Finlandia
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6

Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.3
Sibelius: Symphony No.5


----------



## davidsannderson

PostMinimalist said:


> dream concert:
> No.1
> Playing 1st bass in St Matthew Passion with Helmut Rieling and the Bach Academie!
> 
> So... it's just a dream - Oh no it wasn't! - 2004 in the Athens concert Hall!
> 
> FC


Oh my God... Wow! Playing 1st bass in the Baroque... and the Baroque basslines have so much to say... and in maybe THE Baroque piece of all time!

That must have been a dream come true!


----------



## davidsannderson

And for my own...

1. The opening duet from Mozart's Marriage of Figaro
You pick the other two pieces. Just hearing the duet would have me in rapture. Oh! So romantic.


----------



## davidsannderson

ElgarJim said:


> The dream concert has the best musicians with the best conductor and finishes in well under 2 hours.


So much for the first 3 Mahler symphonies!
And yes, that would be a Dream Concert of mine!


----------



## Pugg

Rach Man said:


> I didn't mean to state that we could see Solti again. I was just commenting that this is one of the dream concerts that I have programmed on my iPod. These conductors/symphonies are from the CDs that I own.


That's why the.


----------



## Merl

I'd like to see a performance of Mahler 1 followed by an hour's worth of Beethoven overtures and rounded off with Beethoven's 7th. The whole performance would be conducted by a carousel of conductors including Szell, Wand, Toscanini, Reiner, Ormandy, Karajan, Ansermet, Barbirolli, Furtwangler and Kleiber. I would have the option to choose the conductor for each movement abd also, if I enjoyed one particular movement, I could press a buzzer that would enable the BPO to play that movement again, but with a different conductor. Oh, and there would be no-one else in the audience apart from me.

I know it doesn't follow the OP but it's a dream, right?


----------



## perempe

yesterday's Schumann concert with Hungarian RSO:
Symphony No. 2
Cello concerto
Int.
Symphony No. 3


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Wagner: Tannhauser Overture
Brahms: Double Concerto
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8


----------



## MusicSybarite

Prokofiev - Russian Overture
Alwyn - Lyra Angelica

Intermission

Respighi - Church Windows
Langgaard - Symphony No. 6


----------



## MusicSybarite

Another go:

Arnold - Tam O'Shanter Overture
Schnittke - Cello Concerto No. 1

Intermission

Ravel - Suite No. 2 from _Daphnis et Chloé_
Sibelius - Symphony No. 7


----------



## mbhaub

Mussorgsky - Prelude to Khovanshchina
Balakirev - Tamara
Lyadov - Baba Yaga

intermission

Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade


----------



## Becca

Week 1
----------
Peter Maxwell Davies - Orkney Wedding with Sunrise
Ottorino Respighi - Metamorphoseon
***
George Lloyd - Symphony #11

Week 2
----------
Douglas Lilburn - Aotearoa Overture
Georges Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite (_My_ arrangement from the incidental music)
***
Hans Rott - Symphony in E

Week 3
----------
Schumann - Overture, Scherzo and Finale
Roy Harris - Symphony #3
***
Herbert Howells - Suite for Orchestra - The 5 'B's
Granville Bantock - Hebridean Symphony

Week 4
----------
Jose Moncayo - Tierra de Temporal
Heitor Villa-Lobos - Momoprecoce
***
Josef Suk - A Summer's Tale


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich Violin Concerto Nr. 1

Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto Nr. 2 

Intermission

Schubert "Unfinished" Symphony D.759

Beethoven 7th Symphony

I like the German/Austrian Romantics...and the early twentieth century Russian composers


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dvorák Serenade for Strings

Beethoven Piano Concerto Nr. 5 "Emperor"

Intermission

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto

Rimsky-Korsakoff Sheherazade


----------



## tdc

Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Takemitsu - Eclipse for Shakuhachi and Biwa

Intermission

Ravel - Piano Trio
Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Delete! Wrong thread. Wrong section of the forum. Wrong. And I can't get rid of the picture.


----------



## Rogerx

*Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

Vienna Philharmonic- Yannick Nézet-Séguin condcuting.

Interval

*Beethoven*: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

Daniil Trifonov (piano) Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

Vienna Philharmonic- Yannick Nézet-Séguin condcuting

Encore : * Mendelssohn*: Variations concertantes Op. 17

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## tdc

Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
J.S. Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5

Intermission

Partch: Delusion of the Fury


----------



## Becca

Nielsen - Symphony #5
***
Mahler - Symphony #7

Don't laugh, this was an actual concert from October 1960 with Sir John Barbirolli and the combined Halle and BBC Northern Symphony Orchestras.

I suspect that they were a bit tired by the end!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Grieg: The Last Spring (Elegiac Melody No. 2)
Beethoven: Triple Concerto
Brahms: Symphony No. 3


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> Tallis Fantasia at Gloucester Cathedral.
> 
> That will be enough for this concert.


Wouldn't you just like to lay on the floor in the middle of the cathedral with this going on around you?






Does anyone know if this piece is still performed in the cathedral some time? I can't find any information on it. This should be a yearly event!


----------



## DeepR

Nikolai Roslavets - Komsomoliya
Reinhold Glière - The Sirens
Siegmund von Hausegger - Nature Symphony


----------



## Enthusiast

I suppose this counts as an orchestral concert - strings only (with extra work for the cellos):

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 1 for at least 8 cellos
Britten – Serenade for tenor, horn & strings
---
Boulez - Messagequisse for solo cellos and six cellos
Dvorak – Serenade for Strings
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

I like to go home from a concert with a big tune or an alluring sound world going around in my head.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Rachmaninoff- Piano Concerto No. 3

INTERMISSION

Bruckner- Symphony No. 8

Preferably, this concert would take place with the BPO, and a Russian pianist as soloist for the concerto.


----------



## david johnson

My dream concert is one in which I am the conductor. The results are so impressive that a concert hall full of beauties storm the stage, all seeking my attention. The recording of the concert is so fabulous that it is immediately released to the public and outsells any recording - past/present/future. What is the program? Hummel-Trumpet Concerto, Mahler-2, RK-Russian Eater Overture, Agapkin-Slavic Farewell, Jenkins-Palladio. Then after intermission, all the grand symphonies ever written...


----------



## billeames

Depends who is the orchestra.

any:
Berlioz La Damnation de Faust

Big 5 (USA) or Famous European orchestra:
Brahms 1

or Mahler 2, or 8, or 9


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream (complete)

.....intermission.....

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto no. 3


----------



## Guest

I attended my Dream Concert: 

Bruckner Symphony No 8, Herbert von Karajan, Wiener Philharmoniker, Carnegie Hall

One that I wish I could have attended:

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mozart Symphonies 40, 41.


----------



## mahlernerd

Mahler: Symphonies 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10, DLVDE

Seriously:

Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
INTERMISSION
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie

Concert would be titled _Love Songs_


----------



## Pat Fairlea

At a gala concert in 1938 in honour of Sir Henry Wood, RVW's Serenade to Music was premiered and Rachmaninoff was soloist in his 2nd piano concerto. Do I wish I was there? Oh yes...

Rachmaninoff is supposed to have sent RVW a note thanking him "For the most beautiful music I have ever heard".


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
Dvorak: Cello Concerto

...intermission...

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7


----------



## perempe

I'll attend these 2 concerts next week:

Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra with Karen Kamensek
Britten: Simple Symphony
Takemitsu: From me flows what you call Time
Walton: Symphony No. 1
---
MÁV SO with Henry Cheng
Liu Yuan: Train Toccata
Chen Gang & He Zhanhao: The Butterfly Lovers Violin Concerto
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9


----------

